# FR: Past Unreal Conditional in French?



## fluxxii

I'm attempting to use the English equivalent of the past unreal conditional in French, but I'm not sure if I'm using it correctly. What I'm trying to say goes along the lines of, "If he came back and saw anything abnormal, he would have punished the class." The sentence below is what I have, but I'm not sure if the usage is correct at all. And since we're at it, is my use of the imparfait and passé composé correct?

Si il est revenu et voyait quelquechose d'anormal dans la classe, il aurait sévi.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance! : )


----------



## itka

I'm not sure of the sentence in english... but your try in french is anyway uncorrect.

I assume you mean :
"S'il était revenu et avait vu quelquechose d'anormal dans la classe, il aurait sévi".
So : Si + plus-que-parfait (+ plus-que-parfait) ... + conditionnel passé I
 S' (before il) + était revenu (+ avait vu) ... + aurait sévi.


----------



## Outsider

"If he came back and saw anything abnormal, he would have punished the class."
S'il revenait et voyait quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi la classe.

"If he had come back and seen anything abnormal, he would have punished the class."
S'il était revenu et avait vu quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi la classe.


----------



## fluxxii

Thanks! The part I was actually concerned about was _il aurait sévi_, which seems to be right. : ) I think that what I was looking for in the first clause was the first sentence that Outsider had posted.


----------



## itka

Outsider said:


> "If he came back and saw anything abnormal, he would have punished the class."
> S'il revenait et voyait quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi la classe.
> 
> "If he had come back and seen anything abnormal, he would have punished the class."
> S'il était revenu et avait vu quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi la classe.



I think you cannot begin with imparfait : s'il revenait et voyait... which means that this regularly happened... and then continue with a conditional passé I.
The only way to continue the sentence, is to use the imparfait :
"S'il revenait et voyait quelque chose d'anormal, il sévissait"


----------



## Outsider

itka said:
			
		

> ...which means that this regularly happened...


That's the meaning of the original English sentence, and the original sentence does have a perfect tense in the main clause, because we know that he did not punish the class.


----------



## itka

Outsider said:


> [...]  because we know that he did not punish the class.



I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean...

Anyway you have compulsorily to choose between these two possibilities :
One time in the telling :
"S'il était revenu et avait vu quelquechose d'anormal dans la classe, il aurait sévi".
Behaviour habit :
"S'il revenait et voyait quelque chose d'anormal dans la classe, il sévissait"

There is a third one (impossible in this context) expressing what would be his behaviour in the future :
"S'il revenait et voyait quelque chose d'anormal dans la classe, il sévirait"


----------



## marget

fluxxii said:


> I'm attempting to use the English equivalent of the past unreal conditional in French, but I'm not sure if I'm using it correctly. What I'm trying to say goes along the lines of, "If he came back and saw anything abnormal, he would have punished the class." The sentence below is what I have, but I'm not sure if the usage is correct at all. And since we're at it, is my use of the imparfait and passé composé correct?
> 
> Si il est revenu et voyait quelquechose d'anormal dans la classe, il aurait sévi.
> 
> Any and all help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance! : )


 
Your sequence of tenses in English seems to be incorrect.


----------



## Outsider

marget said:


> Your sequence of tenses in English seems to be incorrect.


Why? It seems fine to me.



itka said:


> Anyway you have compulsorily to choose between these two possibilities :
> One time in the telling :
> "S'il était revenu et avait vu quelquechose d'anormal dans la classe, il aurait sévi".
> Behaviour habit :
> "S'il revenait et voyait quelque chose d'anormal dans la classe, il sévissait"
> 
> There is a third one (impossible in this context) expressing what would be his behaviour in the future :
> "S'il revenait et voyait quelque chose d'anormal dans la classe, il sévirait"


I'm not sure about French, but I don't see why those would have to be the only possible choices in English.


----------



## itka

Outsider said:


> I'm not sure about French, but I don't see why those would have to be the only possible choices *in English.*



...But I spoke about french !


----------



## radagasty

I'm afraid I have to agree with Marget. If the sentence is supposed to represent an unreal conditional in English, then there is an error in the sequence of tenses. It ought to be:

_If he had come back and seen anything abnormal, he would have punished the class._

As it stands, it is merely a past conditional, and not a counterfactual one. I think we need to clarify what precisely is meant by the English before we can arrive at a satisfactory French equivalent.


----------



## Notquitegenius

I agree with radagasty and Marget that your english sentence is wrong.  The possibilities are: 

1. "If he had come back and seen anything abnormal, he would have punished the class."

2.  "If he came back and saw anything abnormal, he would punish the class."


These are equivalent to Itka's "S'il était revenu..."  and "S'il revenait..." in that order.


----------



## geostan

Pour les phrases conditionnelles, voici les trois structures usuelles:

si + présent, verbe principal:  présent ou futur
si + imparfait, verbe principal: conditionnel
si + plus-que-parfait, verbe principal: conditionnel passé

Les mêmes structures s'emploient en anglais.

A noter: Parfois, on peut avoir un plus-que-parfait après "si" et un conditionnel comme verbe principal. Cela arrive le plus souvent lorsque ce dernier est un verbe d'état, tel "être."

Si tu avais suivi mes conseils, tu ne serais pas sans argent.

Autre chose qui m'intéresse:

Est-ce que la structure suivante est désuète. C'est ce qu'on m'a appris il y a longtemps.

S'il était revenu et *qu'il ait vu,*...


----------



## itka

geostan said:


> Si tu avais suivi mes conseils,(à un certain moment lointain du passé)  tu ne serais pas sans argent (maintenant).
> 
> Cette phrase est parfaitement correcte.
> 
> Autre chose qui m'intéresse:
> 
> Est-ce que la structure suivante est désuète. C'est ce qu'on m'a appris il y a longtemps.
> 
> S'il était revenu et *qu'il ait vu,*...



_"S'il était revenu et *qu'il ait vu* quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi."_
Je ne trouve pas cette structure désuète du tout. On l'emploie tous les jours, il me semble...
Mais elle me laisse indécise sur le plan grammatical. Pourquoi cette subordonnée, liée par "et", prend-elle un subjonctif ? Et quelle différence faites-vous avec :
_"S'il était revenu et *s'il avait vu* quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi." ?
_
Personnellement, c'est la première que j'utiliserais tout naturellement, mais j'avoue que je ne m'étais jamais interrogée sur cette structure...

Et si j'essaie d'y réfléchir, ça se complique ! Si on fait varier les temps, la subordonnée coordonnée reste au subjonctif... Bizarre, non ? qu'en pensez-vous ?
_"S'il revenait et *qu'il voie* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévirait." 
"S'il revient et *qu'il voie* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévira." _


----------



## Notquitegenius

I'm probably talking about things that I don't quite understand here but wouldn't "S'il était revenu" be followed by the pluperfect subjunctive "qu'il eusse vu."  As we all know that isn't a very common structure so maybe avoiding it caused the common expression to arise.


----------



## Outsider

Notquitegenius said:


> I'm probably talking about things that I don't quite understand here but wouldn't "S'il était revenu" be followed by the pluperfect subjunctive "qu'il eusse vu."


Not really. In fact, it's more coherent to use the _plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif_ again: _et qu'il avait revenu_.


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> Pourquoi cette subordonnée, liée par "et", prend-elle un subjonctif ? Et quelle différence faites-vous avec :
> _"S'il était revenu et *s'il avait vu* quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi." ?
> _
> Personnellement, c'est la première que j'utiliserais tout naturellement, mais j'avoue que je ne m'étais jamais interrogée sur cette structure...
> 
> Et si j'essaie d'y réfléchir, ça se complique ! Si on fait varier les temps, la subordonnée coordonnée reste au subjonctif... Bizarre, non ? qu'en pensez-vous ?
> _"S'il revenait et *qu'il voie* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévirait."
> "S'il revient et *qu'il voie* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévira." _



Si j me rappelle bien, c'est plutôt un usage stylistique pour éviter la répétition de la conjonction.

Lorsque je suis revenu et qu'il a vu ce que j'avais acheté,...

Évidemment on pourrait répéter _lorsque_, mais la stylistique semble préférer la non-répétition.

Quant à l'emploi du subjonctif dans le cas de _que_ mis pour _si_, je n'ai jamais lu d'explication pour ça. On m'a dit que c'était simplement ce qu'on devait faire

Pour ce qui est du même temps du subjonctif, cela s'explique par le fait que le présent du subjonctif peut indiquer un présent ou un imparfait, comme dans:

Je veux qu'il vienne
Je voulais qu'il vienne.

Cheers!


----------



## itka

Outsider said:


> Not really. In fact, it's more coherent to use the _plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif_ again: _et qu'il avait__ revenu_.



Je ne sais pas si c'est plus cohérent... Ce n'est pas plus employé en tous cas.

Euh, Outsider, je crois que tu t'es un peu trompé dans la phrase que tu cites... 
---> "...et qu'il avait vu"


----------



## geostan

Notquitegenius said:


> I'm probably talking about things that I don't quite understand here but wouldn't "S'il était revenu" be followed by the pluperfect subjunctive "qu'il eusse vu."  As we all know that isn't a very common structure so maybe avoiding it caused the common expression to arise.



Are you referring to my sentence above where I used "que" to replace "si"?

If so, you could use the pluperfect subjunctive in a literary context. It would read:

S'il était venu et qu'il eût vu,...

But in spoken French, the imperfect subjunctive is usually replaced by the present, and the pluperfect by the past subjunctive.

I'm sorry if  I caused confusion. I did not mean to.

Cheers!


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand un _que_ reprend le _si_ d'une conditionnelle, il est préférable – mais non obligatoire – de le faire suivre du subjonctif.

Exemples :
_ S'il était revenu et *avait vu* quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi._
_ S'il était revenu et s'il *avait vu* quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi.
__S'il était revenu et qu'il *eût vu* quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi._
(_S'il était revenu et qu'il *avait vu* quelque chose d'anormal, il aurait sévi._)

_ S'il revenait et *voyait* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévirait._
_ S'il revenait et s'il *voyait* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévirait.
__S'il revenait et qu'il *vît* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévirait.
_(_S'il revenait et qu'il *voyait* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévirait._)

_ S'il revient et *voit* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévira._
_ S'il revient et s'il *voit* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévira.
__ S'il revient et qu'il *voie* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévira.
_(_S'il revient et qu'il *voit* quelque chose d'anormal, il sévira._)


----------



## Outsider

itka said:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est plus cohérent... Ce n'est pas plus employé en tous cas.


J'ai dit que il serait moins cohérent.


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Quand un _que_ reprend le _si_ d'une conditionnelle, il est préférable – mais non obligatoire – de le faire suivre du subjonctif.



Dans son petit *Guide alphabétique des difficultés du français*, Henri Bénac écrit, et je cite:

"Un premier "si" peut être repris en tête d'une proposition coordonnée par "que" suivi alors _*obligatoirement*_ du subjonctif au même temps que l'indicatif après le premier si." pp 225-226.


----------



## fluxxii

To clarify the English sentence:
Everything I am talking about took place in the past. The man stepped out of the classroom and gave the class a warning to be quiet. If he came back and the class wasn't quiet, then they would have been punished. However the conclusion as to what he actually did is not stated. Does that help at all or not?


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Dans son petit *Guide alphabétique des difficultés du français*, Henri Bénac écrit, et je cite:
> 
> "Un premier "si" peut être repris en tête d'une proposition coordonnée par "que" suivi alors _*obligatoirement*_ du subjonctif au même temps que l'indicatif après le premier si." pp 225-226.


Le Grevisse n'est pas du même avis. De plus nombre d'auteurs utilisent l'un et l'autre mode…


----------



## Maître Capello

fluxxii said:


> To clarify the English sentence:
> Everything I am talking about took place in the past. The man stepped out of the classroom and gave the class a warning to be quiet. If he came back and the class wasn't quiet, then they would have been punished. However the conclusion as to what he actually did is not stated. Does that help at all or not?


Yes it definitely does help. Thanks for the clarification! 

The best sentence would therefore be:
_Il a dit à ses élève que s'il revenait et qu'il vît quelque chose d'anormal, il sévirait._


----------



## Outsider

fluxxii said:


> To clarify the English sentence:
> Everything I am talking about took place in the past. The man stepped out of the classroom and gave the class a warning to be quiet. If he came back and the class wasn't quiet, then they would have been punished. However the conclusion as to what he actually did is not stated. Does that help at all or not?


I think so. In that case, I suggest (from the various replies to the thread):

"If he came back and saw anything abnormal, *he would punish* the class."
S'il revenait et voyait quelque chose d'anormal dans la classe, *il sévirait*.​


----------



## Maître Capello

fluxxii said:


> "If he came back and saw anything abnormal, he would have punished the class."





fluxxii said:


> The man stepped out of the classroom and gave the class a warning to be quiet. If he came back and the class wasn't quiet, then they would have been punished.


Outsider's last suggestion is correct provided you meant *he would punish*, not *he would have punished*, which doesn't make sense here – at least to me…


----------

